# www.formsrus.com/52



## revans81 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have windows vista, if that matters, but I am unable to pull this website up while other computers are not having the same problem.
www.formsrus.com/52
Please respond as fast as possible. Thank you for your time!
Rene'


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

I can access or visit this site www.formsrus.com but not www.formsrus.com/52. The page cannot be found


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Same for me. Are you sure you have the correct URL?


----------

